# What's your best selling fitted women's tee?



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still searching for thick soft women's tees that are more true to size, but even if it's not, I'm looking for fitted tees that have spandex in the blend and are thick and soft (not hard like Gildan) or thin like Alstyle, AA, LAT, etc.
If you've felt the material from the White Stag tees at Walmart, that's the material I'm speaking about.

Thanks


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Really??? Nobody sells fitted tees?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

DT234v and similar, LST700 all from Sanmar.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

binki said:


> DT234v and similar, LST700 all from Sanmar.


I've used district tees too. Only they don't have spandex in them. I was thinking of getting some Active basic. However they have tees with 5% spandex and some with 8% spandex. Anyone use either of them? If so, is there a big difference?

I really like the Sport Tek, they are really true to size and they have spandex, I just hate the price!! This is twice the amount I'm used to paying for tees.

By the way, whenever I use fitted tees, I like the ones that have spandex because fitted tees sizing is so crazy small, with the spandex, they will usually stretch to the person's size without looking stuffed.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

jasmynn said:


> I'm still searching for thick soft women's tees that are more true to size, but even if it's not, I'm looking for fitted tees that have spandex in the blend and are thick and soft (not hard like Gildan) or thin like Alstyle, AA, LAT, etc.
> If you've felt the material from the White Stag tees at Walmart, that's the material I'm speaking about.
> 
> Thanks


I just got a few sample shirts made by Devon and Jones I (DP155W from Alpha Broder). They are 97% cotton and 3% spandex. Soft, comfortable, and fit very well on women who do not have teenage bodies. They are pricey however.

OK, here comes my flippant observation ... they do not fall into the current "thinner, shorter, smaller, more transparent is better" sizing model that manufacturers say is trendy (and maybe cheaper for them to produce?).


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

Going to try these DJ . I sell mostly to mature women. Sounds good


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Pawprint said:


> Going to try these DJ . I sell mostly to mature women. Sounds good


My supplier just told me the D&J DP155W is being replaced by the DP182W. It's lighter, has a different composition, longer, and a few bucks more expensive. They just couldn't leave a good thing alone. Now I'll have to get samples of the new one to see how they fit/feel/look.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, I just looked up DP182W. $17 wholesale is not economical when trying to resell.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

jasmynn said:


> Wow, I just looked up DP182W. $17 wholesale is not economical when trying to resell.


The women who tested the DP155W thought the quality and fit justified a higher price. The DP 182W that replaces it is much thinner and more expensive. Since replacement products are generally downgrades from the original, it may no longer be a good option.

If your supplier is quoting that as a wholesale price, he is robbing you - get a new supplier! A lot of places throw the term 'wholesale" around and it means nothing. My supplier has the DP155W at closeout prices (which I can't quote on the forum) so check around.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hi @jasmynn, I used to use the SAAD lycra shirts and I love them. Unfortunately they are no longer going to be making them because sales are not working out for them. By far, they are the best ladies fitted t's I've ever used. I started a thread a few weeks ago trying to see if I can get a few individuals together to see if we can get quantity totals up enough to do factory direct. USwholdsale direct used to carry them. I think I bought all that they had left.
In my search for a similar shirt I came across Ambiance apprel out of cali, their shirts seem pretty good and the next best thing that I have found and their cost is very reasonable.
Hope this information is helpful.
If you want to look into getting the SAAD lycra shirts and want to participate in a buy, I usually use about 40-45 dozen a year. It is a lot to buy at once, but if we can get a group together; I believe the guy said we needed to order about 200 dozen for the manufacturer to even talk to us. So if we can get about 8-10 individuals interested, we may be able to get some great quality lycra t-shirts! What are your thoughts?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> Hi @jasmynn, I used to use the SAAD lycra shirts and I love them. Unfortunately they are no longer going to be making them because sales are not working out for them. By far, they are the best ladies fitted t's I've ever used. I started a thread a few weeks ago trying to see if I can get a few individuals together to see if we can get quantity totals up enough to do factory direct. USwholdsale direct used to carry them. I think I bought all that they had left.
> In my search for a similar shirt I came across Ambiance apprel out of cali, their shirts seem pretty good and the next best thing that I have found and their cost is very reasonable.
> Hope this information is helpful.
> If you want to look into getting the SAAD lycra shirts and want to participate in a buy, I usually use about 40-45 dozen a year. It is a lot to buy at once, but if we can get a group together; I believe the guy said we needed to order about 200 dozen for the manufacturer to even talk to us. So if we can get about 8-10 individuals interested, we may be able to get some great quality lycra t-shirts! What are your thoughts?


Well, I'm certainly interested.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Stefano said:


> The women who tested the DP155W thought the quality and fit justified a higher price. The DP 182W that replaces it is much thinner and more expensive. Since replacement products are generally downgrades from the original, it may no longer be a good option.
> 
> If your supplier is quoting that as a wholesale price, he is robbing you - get a new supplier! A lot of places throw the term 'wholesale" around and it means nothing. My supplier has the DP155W at closeout prices (which I can't quote on the forum) so check around.


The DP 182W is showing 10.99 on Broder.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

@shayne,
200 dozen at what price? Anyone else interested?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> @shayne,
> 200 dozen at what price? Anyone else interested?


 I was purchasing 1 doz for $36. I do not have the bulk/direct purchase price, but it has to be quite a bit less than that. I don't mind $3/shirt door to door.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> I was purchasing 1 doz for $36. I do not have the bulk/direct purchase price, but it has to be quite a bit less than that. I don't mind $3/shirt door to door.


Ok, that's great. Does the Ambiance Apparel have a website?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have used the LAT shirts, but as you said, the last ones I bought were very thin - which is ok here in AZ, but not elsewhere. I do like the Enza shirts from One Stop - be sure it says women's sizing not juniors.. They fit right and are soft. I haven't bought t's lately, but I love their tank tops - sizing is right on (I am a plus size).


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

My fav by far has been the Next Levels for women. The fit and quality are great!


----------



## johnleisenberg (Jul 12, 2014)

Check out Alpha Broder, they carry 35 plus brands. www.alphabroder.com

Also, Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com They carry Comfort Colors and Aurum Organic

really nice, print well, true to size...


----------



## Wildheadz (Aug 28, 2013)

I found nice Eddie Bauer shirts at SAMs club market down to $4.81 a little high but I can offer the shirt as a upgrade. Really looking for more reliable ones. Hanes nano has been the best pick from my customers so far.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I prefer the Bella 1005 V-necks, Bella 1001 Crew and the Bella B1003 Scoop. They are thick, stretchy and super soft. The Bella 1080 tanks run a size small but I love these shirts! Lots and lots of colors. Always in stock at AlphaBroder.


----------

